# A Little Mystery ?????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Help !!!! This AM is received a package with some beautiful blanks AND a georgous duck call in it...and I don't recognize the senders real name. Please PM me your 'handle' on this board if your name is Richard E. and you live on Sageking Dr. in Houston so I can thank you.. Sorry if I should know, but the old 'gray matter' don't retain things like it used to. LOL.. The street name sounds awful familiar, but I just can't find nuthin' in my puter to hook it up to. 

And....the Duck Call is Beautiful...and sounds great.. Been driving my wife and dog nuts with it ever since I got home with it..LOL..Still ain't lost the touch on 'quackers'...nice bunch of Mallards just settled into the swimming pool while I was outside practicing...:smile: 


"The Mad Cow Victim"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I know...I know LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think I figured it out too, Bill... ET, ET, you out there???? 

If'n it wuz from you,,drop me a PM... That caller looks awfully much like one I seen here on the board..lol

jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep. It was me and that is in fact the 'small duck' call I posted up recently, I must have put the wrong reed in it if it fooled a mallard.







Oh well, still a rookie at all of this. Enjoy !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..Glad I was right...and ya got a PM at the same split second you posted up. 

Many thanks for the Beautiful call and the spectacular wood.. I just LOVE surprises..and you guys are full of 'em.. Ain't gonna tell ya what Momma told me to tell you...LOL...Think she's getting a little sick and tired of hearing me honk the quacker....but she'll live over it..:wink: 


And....a little side note to Bill, while we're on the subject.. William, you are now officially 'Out of my Will'.....again..:wink: ...but, I will say, if I ever want somebody to keep a secret for me...You Da Man !!!!:tongue: 

Thanks again, Richard.........and Bill..to you...pffffttttt !!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

ET you have to remember that those Mallards in SW Houston quack with a little higher pitched quack than other mallards.:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ain't gonna tell ya what Momma told me to tell you...


LOL....I bet I can guess


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> ET you have to remember that those Mallards in SW Houston quack with a little higher pitched quack than other mallards.:biggrin:


---------------------

Dangit,Robert !!! Don't ya know you're gonna go straight to Hell pickin' on the elderly and infirm ??.:tongue:

At least I ain't got SAND in my drawers 24/7.....:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> ET you have to remember that those Mallards in SW Houston quack with a little higher pitched quack than other mallards.:biggrin:


Well, that explains it !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> ---------------------
> 
> Dangit,Robert !!! Don't ya know you're gonna go straight to Hell pickin' on the elderly and infirm ??.:tongue:
> 
> At least I ain't got SAND in my drawers 24/7.....:rotfl:


I am the elderly and infirm too:spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I'm still firm !! LOL


----------

